# New CPR Machine!



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2011)

Tired of performing chest compressions? check out this new gadget. In all seriousness, has anyone personally seen this in their Dept.? 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/31107303[/URL]


----------



## ArcticKat (Jun 9, 2011)

Shrug, CPR machines are nothing new.  They've been around for decades.  Unfortunately the video will not load for me, but from the picture to the left it appears to be a Zoll AutoPulse.  I've used them, they look like a torture device, but appear to work.  Used in conjunction with my ventilatoer I can run a code just by pushing a few buttons and adding meds when appropriate.

Much safer while doing CPR in motion too.

Zoll Autopulse:
http://www.zoll.com/medical-products/cardiac-support-pump/autopulse/

Medtronic Lucas 2
http://www.jolife.se/en/lucas_cpr/lucas2


----------



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2011)

ah, I searched "cpr machine" and nothing popped up. First time ive ever seen anything like this. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## ArcticKat (Jun 9, 2011)

No problem.  The Thumper:

http://www.michiganinstruments.com/pdf/1005 OperationManual.pdf

Was first tested in 1961.

Maybe you mispelled it?

I get over 7 million results for CPR Machine on Google

http://www.google.ca/search?q=cpr+m...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## medicdan (Jun 9, 2011)

Despite the fact it all appears to work in theory, there is no verifiable scientific evidence that any of it works any better than CPR, which is a shame...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/31107303#31107303
That link should work. It's about the Autopulse. The spokesman in the video for the Chula Vista Fire Department claims that the survival rate went from 8% to 46% with the adoption and use of the device.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 9, 2011)

Also known as a geezer squeezer


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 9, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/31107303#31107303
> That link should work. It's about the Autopulse. The spokesman in the video for the Chula Vista Fire Department claims that the survival rate went from 8% to 46% with the adoption and use of the device.


Boy, Zoll's marketing department is getting desperate these days....


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 9, 2011)

Clearly, they are fudging something somewhere.


----------

